# مجال سائل الجي ( التيلوز )



## أبو حمزه الشامي (7 فبراير 2011)

الاخوة الافاضل 
بالنسبة لسائل الجلي 
استخدم التيلوز لرفع اللزوجة كمرحلة نهائية ولكن 
مرة يندمج التيلوز مع السائل 
ومرة يرقد في قاع برميل الخلط
ومرة يطفو على وجه البرميل فما السبب
مع العلم أني أضيف التيلوز مع ماء ساخن مع التحريك بخلاط بسرعة متوسطة


----------



## COCl2 (9 فبراير 2011)

اعذرني عل جهلي لكن شود هاد *التيلوز؟؟*


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 فبراير 2011)

التيلوز يا اخى هو مادة على شكل بودرة تستخدم لزيادة اللزوجة للمحاليل واصلها هيدروكسى ميثيل سيليلوز ويوجد منها الكربوكسى ميثيل سيليلوز ولكنة اقل فى السعر والجودة بالنسبة للاستخدام فى المنظفات ولابد من معرفة مدى تاثره بتركيز ايون الهيدروجين phقبل استخدامه لان منحنى اللزوجة يتناسب مع تركيز ايون الهيدروجين فى المحلول


----------



## COCl2 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا أخي عبد القادر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 فبراير 2011)

عفوا يا اخى


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخي عبد القادر ولكن ماهي طريقة وضعه بالسائل لرفع اللزوجة


----------



## COCl2 (14 فبراير 2011)

أنا اشتريت شوية تيلوز وجربت شوي بدك تذوبه مثل متا بتذوب الجيلاتين
وقت بيشكل طبقة في السطح يعني غير ساخن كفاية وهاد بيصير أول ما تضع التيلوز
وقت بيستقر بالقاع يعني التحريك أو التسخين غير جيد 
أنا سخنت الماء للغليان ثم صببته لكأس يحوي تيلوز مع تحريك قوي فذاب بسهولة وشكل سائل لزج جدا مباشرة حتى و هو ساخن
برأيي سخن عشر كمية الماء للغليان في برميل صغير أضف التيلوز و هو ساخن حتى يذوب بالكامل مع التحريك و يصبح لزج جدا ثم أضف الى ماء البرميل لتحصل على اللزوجة المطلوبة


----------



## صبرى توفيق (24 أبريل 2011)

لكى لا يتجمع التايلوز يجب ان يذرقليلا قليلا على سطح الماء اثناء التقليب


----------



## احمد ربيع (20 نوفمبر 2012)

التيلوز عندما يضاف على الماء الساخن مع التقليب نحصل على ذوبان جيد له 
اما اذا رقد فى القاع فهذا دليل على وضع كمية كبيرة منه اكثر من التى يستوعبها كم الماء الذى يذاب فيه اى انك دون ان تشعر تحصل على محلول فوق مشبع نتيجة التسخين وبمجرد ان يبرد السائل ترقد الكمية الزائدة من التايلوز وفى هذه الحالة يجب وضع الكمية المناسبة حتى نتلافى تلك المشكلة .
اما اذا كان التايلوز يطفو على السطح فهذا معناه ان الذى يضيف التايلوز يضيفه بسرعة كبيرة او ببطئ شديد وهذا يجعله يتجمع على السطح ولا يذوب لذلك يجب مراعاة اضافتة بين ذلك وذلك:7::16:


----------



## محمدعمار (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسة للتايلوز افضل نوع هو الكورى ويتم وضعه فى الماء البارد مباشرة دون تسخين ويذوب بكل سهوله مع التقليب
ولتجنب مشكله انه يطفو على سطح الماء او فى القاع لا يتم وضع الصودا القشور الا بعد التاكد من الذوبان تماما


----------

